# Bright and fun MAC haul!!



## jennyfee (May 7, 2009)

Hey guys!

Since I only get to go to a MAC store maybe twice a year, I was way too excited to go earlier this week! My last visit was August of last year!!!

So here's what I got!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










The lippies:






Impassioned Amplified Lipstick
Plink! Lustre Lipstick
Girl About Town Amplified Lipstick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Show Orchid Amplified Lipstick






Baby Sparks Dazzleglass






Dollymix Blush
Crème de Violet Frost Eye Shadow
Aquadisiac Lustre Eye Shadow

Anyway, I am in love with all the lipsticks!! And Dollymix!! As for Crème de Violet it's not love but I can make it work...

Bonus pic of my bf and me on our little one night trip to Québec city:






Hope you enjoyed!!

Janie 
xoxo


----------



## n_c (May 7, 2009)

Awesome haul!


----------



## nunu (May 7, 2009)

Enjoy


----------



## chiquilla_loca (May 7, 2009)

you definitely right! bright & fun! look forward to some FOTD's & enjoy!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (May 7, 2009)

Nice haul! Creme de Violet looks gorgeous! Also, the pic with you and your bf is adorable!


----------



## lushious_lips (May 7, 2009)

Enjoy your haul.


----------



## jennyfee (May 7, 2009)

Thank you! I tried Crème de Violet today and seriously it doesn't look the same on me than in the pan... It left me unimpressed... However I did a really simple look with it and haven't really experimented with different colour bases so that's definitely coming soon


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (May 8, 2009)

Great "Yearly Haul" Darlin'!

I really need to get _Show Orchid, Impassioned_, and, of course, _Girl About Town_ myself!

I'm embarrassed to admit that I don't have them in my arsenal.

I use Creme de Violet on my outer lid as an accent color.  Love it!

Your BF's a _cutie-patootie!_


----------



## gildedangel (May 8, 2009)

What a great haul! How do you like Baby Sparks? I LOVE dazzleglass but my counter was out of that color and I didn't get to play with it.


----------



## hawaii02 (May 8, 2009)

I do Creme de Violet with colors like Goldmine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A great haul!!


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 8, 2009)

Cool haul! You and your bf look great together


----------



## BitBitBabiGirl (May 8, 2009)

I love looking @ peoples hauls! Enjoy your stuff.!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 8, 2009)

That is a bright and happy haul.  Enjoy the goodies.


----------



## NANA (May 8, 2009)

Awww, u are adorable!  I love the lipsticks you got.  Great haul!!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 9, 2009)

ok that's it. i'm getting show orchid!! third sign this week!


----------



## jennyfee (May 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gildedangel* 

 
_What a great haul! How do you like Baby Sparks? I LOVE dazzleglass but my counter was out of that color and I didn't get to play with it._

 
I really love it! I think it's the perfect neutral, everyday lipgloss... It's quite sticky but I don't mind... It's sad that your counter was out... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 When I went to mine I was so surprised they still had stuff from Dame Edna, Hello kitty, the mineralize e/s that have a strip of glitter down the middle, and even the metal cream shadows!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hawaii02* 

 
_I do Creme de Violet with colors like Goldmine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A great haul!!_

 
That's what I tried, like a golden yellow on the lid and creme de violet in the crease... I have to try different things though!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not giving up yet!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holy Rapture* 

 
_Cool haul! You and your bf look great together 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you, too bad we just broke up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh well... That's life

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_ok that's it. i'm getting show orchid!! third sign this week!_

 
You should DEFINITELY get it!! It is absolutely gorgeous!!!! I have even worn it to work, and got so many compliments!!


----------



## xobaby89 (May 10, 2009)

i was just about to ask what you thought about baby sparks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ..i've been eyeing it for a while now.


----------



## jennyfee (May 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xobaby89* 

 
_i was just about to ask what you thought about baby sparks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ..i've been eyeing it for a while now._

 
It's definitely more on the nude side than on the pink side... On my lips at least!! It's quite sticky so it'll last for a long time and the glitter is beautiful, but not too much that i feel i can't wear it during the day... I think it's versatile and really pretty!! Definitely get it!!


----------



## kaliraksha (May 11, 2009)

Oooh! Great choices! I love bright colors. Cute pic of you and your bf... mini trips are so fun.


----------



## ThePerfectScore (May 13, 2009)

I adore Dolly mix... its my go to blush


----------



## snowflakelashes (May 13, 2009)

Pretty MAC sitting on your PC


----------



## jennyfee (May 13, 2009)

OOOOhhhh yesss


----------



## orkira (May 14, 2009)

Congrats on a wonderful haul.


----------

